
Turing's Enduring Importance - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39669/?fb_ref=article
======
kylemaxwell
Spectacularly accessible article, going from Hilbert to Goedel to Turing to
von Neumann. And nice to see that Simson Garfinkel wrote it.

This is exactly the sort of thing that can explain the beauty of computer
science and discrete mathematics to people who think that just means
"programming". It's __so much more __.

------
sousousou
Gotta love the random "and so we have computer viruses" paragraph toward the
end.

